# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI CITY TOUR - HẠ LONG (giá hấp dẫn)

## dreamtravel

*Hà Nội city tour – Hạ Long, Du lich Ha Noi, Du lich Ha Long*
( Tour 3 ngày 2 đêm – Khởi hành hàng ngày)



Mã Tour: DLHN – HL3N
Thời gian: 3 ngày 
Địa điểm: Hạ Long, Hà Nội
Xuất phát: Hà Nội
Trở về: Hà Nội
Giá: 1.700.000 Đ/1khách (Mùa cao điểm Lễ hội có thể thay đổi)
Điện thoại: 043 996 7366 Hotline : 0904 022406/ 0912831285
Website: http://dreamtravel.com.vn/



Ngày 1: Thăm quan Hà Nội                                                           (Ăn Trưa) 

Sáng: 8h00 Quý khách thăm đền Ngọc Sơn ( viên ngọc của  Hồ Hoàn Kiếm), thăm khu phố cổ Hà Nội ( 36 phố phường xưa và nay), qua chợ Đồng Xuân – khu chợ lớn nhất Hà Nội, nơi hội tụ sản vật trên rừng dưới biển của cả nước.  Xe ô tô sẽ tiếp tục đưa quý khách đến thăm Lăng và Viện bảo tàng – Nhà sàn Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh, Chùa một cột ( là di tích lâu đời mang tên chùa Diên Hựu với ý nghĩa phúc lành dài lâu). Tiếp tục  tới thăm  quần thể cảnh đẹp ở phía Tây  thành phố đó là chùa Trấn Quốc (ngôi chùa cổ nhất Việt Nam từ năm 541). ăn trưa.

Chiều : Thăm viện bảo tàng dân tộc học nằm trên đường Hoàng Quốc Việt, giới thiệu đầy đủ về 54 dân tộc sống trên đất nước Việt Nam, được coi là mái nhà chung của cộng đồng các dân tộc ViệtNam. Hành trình tiếp theo sẽ đưa quý khách tới thăm Văn Miếu – Quốc Tử Giám (ngôi trường đại học đầu tiên của ViệtNam). Kết thúc tour, hướng dẫn đưa quý khách về khách sạn. (Xem danh sách khách sạn tại Hà Nội ở đây


Lưu ý :  Vào sáng thứ hai và thứ sáu hàng tuần, lăng Bác và các viện bảo tàng đóng cửa, vì thế chương trình sẽ thay bằng chuyến đi thăm quan làng gốm Bát Tràng.

Ngày 2: Hà Nội – Hạ Long                                                                (Ăn trưa, tối) 

7.45 – 8.30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn và khởi hành đi Hạ Long. 
10.00 – 10.15: Quý khách nghỉ chân tại Hải Dương 20 phút.
12.00: Đến Hạ Long, Quý khách lên tàu nhỏ chuyển tải sang tàu Elizabeth Sails. ( xem các du thuyền cùng loại tại đây)

12:15 Quý khách lên tàu, thưởng thức đồ uống chào mừng do các thủy thủ phục vụ, nhận phòng trên tàu. 
12.30: Tàu đưa quý khách bắt đầu hành trình tham quan vịnh Hạ Long - Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới 2 lần được Unesco công nhận. 
13.00 – 14.00: Ăn trưa trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản và đồ ăn tươi ngon, hấp dẫn.
15.30: Tàu đưa quý khách đến thăm hang Sửng Sốt - hang động đẹp và nổi tiếng nhất Hạ Long. 
16.15: Quý khách lên tàu để tiếp tục hành trình khám phá vịnh Hạ Long bằng xuồng kayak và tắm biển.
19.00 – 20.00: Quý khách ăn tối trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản hấp dẫn.
20.00 – 23.00: Quý khách có cơ hội tham gia các hoạt động trên tàu như: hát karaoke hoặc có thể cùng câu mực với nhân viên trên tàu (nếu điều kiện thời tiết cho phép), hoặc nghỉ ngơi ngắm cảnh biển về đêm.
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.



Ngày 3: Hạ Long – Hà Nội                                                         (Ăn sáng, trưa)

07.00 – 8.00: Ăn sáng trên tàu.
8.30: Tàu đưa quý khách tiếp tục thăm vịnh và ghé qua thăm làng chài Ba Hang, quý khách có cơ hội khám phá đời sống của ngư dân vịnh Hạ Long
10.15: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng.
11.30: Về đến bến Hạ Long, Quý khách chuyển sang tàu nhỏ đưa quý khách vào bến tàu, kết thúc hành trình khám phá vịnh Hạ Long.
11.45: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Thăng Long. (hoặc ăn trưa trên tàu).
12.15: Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, trên đường về quý khách nghỉ chân 15 phút tại Hải Dương.
16.30 – 17.00: Về đến khách sạn, kết thúc chương trình Tour

*Điều khoản:* 
Giá tour ghép nhóm: 1.700.000 VNĐ/khách



Dịch vụ bao gồm



    Xe đưa đón máy lạnh.
    Tàu thăm quan vịnh.
    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
    Phòng đẹp có điều hòa trên tàu (2 khách/ cabin)
    Các bữa ăn sáng, trưa, tối trong chương trình.
    Vé thắng cảnh.
    Chèo xuồng kayak



Dịch vụ không bao gồm



    Chi phí cá nhân
    Bảo hiểm
    Đồ uống
    VAT



Xem các tour cùng loại:
 Hà Nội - Hạ Long 
Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Yên Tử – Hà Nội
Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu

----------

